# Tesiyi 40A 2600mah



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

So I thought I would read up on the Tesiyi's that I use. According to Mooch's tests the batteries are 25A (knew that already) and 2300mah, not 2600. 

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...0mah-but-a-decent-25a-2300mah-battery.715180/


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> So I thought I would read up on the Tesiyi's that I use. According to Mooch's tests the batteries are 25A (knew that already) and 2300mah, not 2600.
> 
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...0mah-but-a-decent-25a-2300mah-battery.715180/


And they are rewraped "GoPower" cells...rewrapped mine to fit in the cricket and saw that


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> And they are rewraped "GoPower" cells...rewrapped mine to fit in the cricket and saw that


I have never heard of GoPower


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> I have never heard of GoPower


Exactly....that bat vented in the charger..code authentic and all.. The other 3 are nameless under the wrap it seems.


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Exactly....that bat vented in the charger..code authentic and all.. The other 3 are nameless under the wrap it seems.


How old was the one that vented? Damnit. Looks like im saving up for some sony's then.


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> How old was the one that vented? Damnit. Looks like im saving up for some sony's then.


About 3 weeks and maby 10-15 charge cycles..I threw the bat away bat ill add a pick of how the solvents "ate" my charger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> About 3 weeks and maby 10-15 charge cycles..I threw the bat away bat ill add a pick of how the solvents "ate" my charger


Well thats reassuring 
Please do!


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

I'm very OCD with regards to my anything....I check with propper testers (Fluke) almost daily to see all is well. That bat was off of normal but like 2% thought it was fine within my limits and charged. 10mins hissss pfff..check and all the guts are coming out


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> View attachment 47817
> 
> I'm very OCD with regards to my anything....I check with propper testers (Fluke) almost daily to see all is well. That bat was off of normal but like 2% thought it was fine within my limits and charged. 10mins hissss pfff..check and all the guts are coming out


Im sorry to hear that! So depressing.
On the positive side, it could have been worse. If I may ask, what checks do you do?


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Im sorry to hear that! So depressing.
> On the positive side, it could have been worse. If I may ask, what checks do you do?


Charge/discharge time vs a precise load. Voltage sag over time. Internal resistance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> Charge/discharge time vs a precise load. Voltage sag over time. Internal resistance


Makes sense! Thanks! Do you still use the tesiyi's?


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Makes sense! Thanks! Do you still use the tesiyi's?


I believe in sound science so the other ones are fine and so i still use them.. No worries mate if i had legitimate worries about them I'll be the first to post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> I believe in sound science so the other ones are fine and so i still use them.. No worries mate if i had legitimate worries about them I'll be the first to post


Thanks! I think im going to get them re wrapped, just to be sure I dont have any GoPowers


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Thanks! I think im going to get them re wrapped, just to be sure I dont have any GoPowers



https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...test-results-too-inconsistent-to-test.721841/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (10/3/16)

No probs bud..be save, vape on and live strong

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/3/16)

half my batteries are Tesiyi and other half Sony/LG's. Haven't had any problems with them. I only use them on my "low"current devices. Sony are used on my mech mods with the low builds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> No probs bud..be save, vape on and live strong


Always! You too man! Thanks for the help.



WARMACHINE said:


> half my batteries are Tesiyi and other half Sony/LG's. Haven't had any problems with them. I only use them on my "low"current devices. Sony are used on my mech mods with the low builds.


Im using the tesiyi's in my RX200, hardly ever build below .3 ohms, dont really like going lower. Will remember this thanks! Which sony's do you use?


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...test-results-too-inconsistent-to-test.721841/


Sad to see sigelei doing things like this


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> Always! You too man! Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Im using the tesiyi's in my RX200, hardly ever build below .3 ohms, dont really like going lower. Will remember this thanks! Which sony's do you use?



VTC4 - 30A

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

